# Ayuda con la instalación de pgAdmin 4

## Jack Krauser

Hola amigos de Gentoo. Heme aquí una vez más para que me ayuden en un problema que tengo.

Quisiera poder usar pgAdmin pero la versión 4 que no está en portage. La razón es que la probé en Windows y me gustó mucho y quisiera aquí tenerla en Gentoo. He descargado el código fuente para compilarlo y las instrucciones me dicen que:

 *README wrote:*   

> Building the Runtime
> 
> --------------------
> 
> To build the runtime, the following packages must be installed:
> ...

 

Tengo las versiones (qt4 y qt5, python 3.4) pero no puedo usar directamente qt5 sino que está configurado para usar qt4. Encontré el comando para ejecutar qt5 "/usr/lib/qt5/bin/qmake" y obtengo casi el mismo mensaje que en el README, solo que añade un error que no sé cómo solucionar:

```
Project MESSAGE: Building for QT5+...

Project MESSAGE: Using QWebEngine...

Project MESSAGE: Building for Linux/Mac...

Project MESSAGE: Using /usr/bin/python-config

Project MESSAGE: Python3 detected.

Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: webenginewidgets
```

No sé cómo instalar el "módulo desconocido en QT". Alguien me puede ayudar?

Muchas gracias de antemano  :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/dev-qt/qtwebengine

A lo mejor te falta esto.

----------

